# Swiss Family Robinson Crusoe



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 19, 2005)

Daniel Defoe's _Robinson Crusoe_ and Johann David Wyss' _The Swiss Family Robinson_ are two of my favorite stories from classical literature. The unabridged versions are best. They reflect the Reformed Christian perspective of the protagonists -- especially with respect to the keeping holy of the Lord's Day -- in the context of adventure and exploration that make these stories so wonderful to read, as even the world admits. The one inspired the other, and both inspire me.


----------



## tdowns (Feb 19, 2005)

*Good Call.*

I need to read those, I've seen the films....but I need to find the novels.

TD


----------



## Peter (Feb 20, 2005)

I saw the old movie The Swiss Family Robinson a long time ago, I barely remember it. I saw the newer movie Robinson Crusoe with the James Bond actor not to long ago and hated it. In the beginning of the movie he starts out an 'intolerant' obstinate Christian, towards the end of the movie he becomes an understanding liberal Christian who accepts his native friends alligator worshipping religion as one of the many paths to truth. I dont think this was in the book.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes, the old Swiss Family Robinson Disney movie is a wonderful classic and the religious faith shines through, although a little watered-down compared to the book. The new Pierce Brosnan Robinson Crusoe also made me sick. It completely reversed the evangelism that we seek in the original Defoe. Defoe claimed that Robinson Crusoe was an allegory of his own life, and he was a true believer, which is evident from the book. The books were well written, and modern screenwriters would do well to stick to the original script.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 20, 2005)

Highly!


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Feb 20, 2005)

I must of been 10 or 11, maybe earlier, when I read Robinson Crusoe. It was one of my favorite books, when I was a kid the "stranded on a desert isle" genre was a favorite of mine.:bigsmile: I should re-read it sometime to fully appreciate it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 31, 2006)

Has anyone read _In Search of Robinson Crusoe_ by Timothy Severin?


----------



## govols (Aug 1, 2006)

My six year old son, Jackson, just got through reading both of them. It took some memory cells that I thought were long lost to remember portions of the book to help him understand some things but he made it through both in a week. Then my, almost 2 year old daughter, managed to color almost every page of RCrusoe in about an hour. Man they can color quickly.

[Edited on 8-1-2006 by govols]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> My six year old son, Jackson, just got through reading both of them. It took some memory cells that I thought were long lost to remember portions of the book to help him understand some things but he made it through both in a week.



That's great, John! 



> Then my, almost 2 year old daughter, managed to color almost every page of RCrusoe in about an hour. Man they can color quickly.
> 
> [Edited on 8-1-2006 by govols]



Yes, I know what you mean! Our children seem to go through about a ream of paper every week. 

I just re-read _Robinson Crusoe_ myself. It struck me that the whole book is practically a testament to the doctrine of special providence.


----------



## govols (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> I just re-read _Robinson Crusoe_ myself. It struck me that the whole book is practically a testament to the doctrine of special providence.



Yes indeed. How is DC?

I have been away from the PB for some time.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



DC is HOT! 100+ today. But hopefully it will cool off by the weekend. I hope you are doing well, brother. It would be great to see you again if you have occasion to visit. Just let me know. Cheers!


----------



## JohnV (Aug 1, 2006)

I once owned both books in one volume. If you turned the book upside-down and over, then you'd have the other book. I still own it, but I don't know where it is. Each of the kids has had a turn at reading the books, and they loved it. One of them must have it; or its somewhere in a box; or it just got worn out and tossed. 

We also own the video of the Disney movie. 

The part about the big snake is the scariest. 

I think I read it to the kids, chapter by chapter, in the evening as they were in bed and going to sleep. (I also read to them the Chronicles of Narnia, minus the last book.)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 2, 2006)

Two-in-one is cool! 

This is an interesting website, which includes pictures of Tobago, which some think is the island that Defoe had in mind for his setting, and which is where _Swiss Family Robinson_ was filmed. 

In re-reading the book, I found that I had forgotten how Robinson Crusoe wasn't just stranded on a deserted island. He travelled all around the world, including China and Russia. His 28 years on the island only comprise one-half of the book.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 2, 2006)

Andrew,

Where is a good source to purchase Daniel Defoe's "Robinson Crusoe" and Johann David Wyss' "The Swiss Family Robinson" and I mean the unedited versions?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> Andrew,
> 
> Where is a good source to purchase Daniel Defoe's "Robinson Crusoe" and Johann David Wyss' "The Swiss Family Robinson" and I mean the unedited versions?



It appears that you can get an unabridged edition of _Robinson Crusoe_ for $3.00 here and an unabridged edition of _Swiss Family Robinson_ for $3.49 here.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you, Andrew.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2007)

It appears that a remake of _Swiss Family Robinson_ is in the works.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 17, 2007)

I think most kids dream of being deserted on an island...Island of the Blue Dolphins was good also...no Christian theme, but a girl stranded in survival mode on an island for years.

Islands are cool.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> I think most kids dream of being deserted on an island...Island of the Blue Dolphins was good also...no Christian theme, but a girl stranded in survival mode on an island for years.
> 
> Islands are cool.



It happened to me once. It was a memorable experience.


----------



## thegracefullady (Jan 17, 2007)

I've always liked Swiss Family Robinson, I read it when I was younger. I'll admit, I watched and loved the movie first, but the first time I wanted to rent the movie my mom told me that we would only rent it _after_ I read the book. I read it, and enjoyed it quite a bit.  



LadyFlynt said:


> I think most kids dream of being deserted on an island...Island of the Blue Dolphins was good also...no Christian theme, but a girl stranded in survival mode on an island for years.
> 
> Islands are cool.



I liked Island of the Blue Dolphins too, it really is a good book.


----------

